# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Scientists discover brain's 'misery molecule'

## foxy

> *Scientists discover brain's 'misery molecule' which affects stress, anxiety and depression*
> 
> Scientists have found the brain's 'misery molecule' believed to be  responsible for all of our feelings of stress and anxiety. Researchers  believe that the protein - named CRF1 - could also be linked to  depression.



I saw this and thought I would share it here.  It would be great if this  or other research led to improved treatment of depression and other  mental illnesses.

----------


## kc1895

More science... when will it finally work to stop the madness?

----------

